# kiss of the dragon



## arnisandyz (Mar 10, 2002)

Does anybody have any info (or guess) on the double stick sequence...when JL walked into the police training hall and took out 40 or so people using what looked similar to Filipino siniwali or Kenpo stickwork ala Bruce Lee?  I know Bruce had exposure to FMA through Dan Inosanto, but does Jit?  Perhaps one of his stunt coreographers had some knolwledge, and jit being the natuaral that he is, adapted to it easily.  Or maybe Jit's style of KungFu contains its own double weapon system (double broadsword)?  Sure did look like FMA though.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 10, 2002)

From what I've seen of Jet, I'm pretty sure his style has stick training.
 I really love Jet Li, but I didn't like that sequence very much. Kinda lame that he did the same upper block lower leg hit like 4 times in a row. And then when he was defending against those 3 guys all at once, all three of them did the same strikes over and over again, 3 or 4 times, to the same targets, that was really bad. The scene wasn't anywere near as complicated or skillful as his stuff against the whole dojo in Fist of Legend. 
 On the DVD, their is a basic run down from a choreographer guy all about that scene, showing some really simple Arnise work. And it describes the part were Jet had the two guys locked up and was standing behind them, right near the end of the scene. The choreographer seems to be showing what Jet did in that scene to lock the guys up, but after watching the scene again, its clear that the technique the guy does is not the technique that Jet actually did in the scene (to the attacker on the right). Jet has a lock to break the attacker's wrist in the scene, but in the demo of it the choreographer guy doesn't do anything that cool.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Battousai _
> 
> "Kinda lame that he did the same upper block lower leg hit like 4 times in a row. And then when he was defending against those 3 guys all at once, all three of them did the same strikes over and over again, 3 or 4 times, to the same targets, that was really bad. The scene wasn't anywere near as complicated or skillful as his stuff against the whole dojo in Fist of Legend."
> 
> I agree Battousai,  thats why I guessed he learned some basic stickwork (wherever its from).  It didn't appear he was as comfortable or creative with the sticks as with the obvious wushu (that is his style right?) type weapons or emptyhand.  Still, I loved seeing double stick in the limelight.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

Maybe it was just a good fight choreographer?  I don't think
any of the gals on Charlies Angels actually studied any art at all
before the making of the movie, they said they worked a lot for
like a month or something.  I think they pulled off a good show.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

No he didn't appear that comfortable but he pulled it off well enough I thought


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

I rented Charlies Angels and almost demanded my money back after viewing it.

I've seen better fight scenes in Bugs Bunny cartoons.

Cthulhu
grumpy


----------



## Battousai (Mar 11, 2002)

Ya, he might not of been comfortable. But from his other work I've seen him do really cool stuff with other weapons. What comes to mind at the moment is his long Bo stuff in the Legend.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally Posted By:  Cthulhu
> I rented Charlies Angels and almost demanded my money back after viewing it.
> _


_ 


Your thoughts on the fight scenes in The Matrix?_


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

I thought the Matrix fight scenes were just okay.  I am not a fan of wirework.  I don't see what the big deal is...they've been doing it in all those bad 70's kung fu movies, so what's new?  I like quick and dirty fight scenes, like Brandon Lee's first few fights in Rapid Fire.  Most of Jackie Chan's stuff I like as well...particularly fighting with unorthodox objects.

If you've got to resort to tricks and weird camera tricks to make a fight scene look good, then it was poorly choreographed to begin with.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

> they've been doing it in all those bad 70's kung fu movies, so what's new



I LOVE the fight scenes in those bad 70's kung fu movies!  I tire
of seeing the angle of strikes when they land from BEHIND the
guy getting hit.  In the old k.f. movies, the camera angle was from 
the side,  it placed you more into the middle action, IMHO.  I don't
like the current stuff (e.g. Walker, Texas Ranger) where you see
one strike (e.g. Jumping Roundhouse Kick) 20 times in a matter of
a couple seconds, from 2 degree levels of change of the camera
angle.   Well .. to say I don't like it is a bit strong, I still watch the
stuff .. I just like the older stuff better.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

And some of those wire works are cool. some of it does get a bit boring, but i do prefer "real"martial arts in movies over the wire works.


----------



## islandtime (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I rented Charlies Angels and almost demanded my money back after viewing it.
> 
> ...


...............................................................................
If you rented Charlie's Angels for the fight scenes you missed the most important part of the movie.
Rent it again and look at the girls this time


Gene


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *
> ...............................................................................
> ...



There were fight scenes in that movie?


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 19, 2002)

Listen kids......wirework is bad for serious MA films and great for fantasy pieces such as Legend of Fung Sai Yuk I and II. end of story.

Kiss of the Dragon was a beautiful film where i actually felt for the characters for once.
As for the stick fighting, i have no experience but it looked kinda raw and frantic, demonstrating the pressure maybe. simple works?? dunno, just my opinion.


----------



## DJDragon (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Maybe it was just a good fight choreographer?  I don't think
> any of the gals on Charlies Angels actually studied any art at all
> ...


I have read that Lucy Lui studies/studied Muay Thai, Karate (not sure what style) and Penak Silat.

Cameron Diaz does kickboxing, but I'm pretty sure she picked that up after Charlie's Angels.  And its probably Tae Bo.


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

i didn't like that Movie much!
I'll vote for The One. Thats the best films of Jet li ever!

:EG:


----------

